# I Got Snubbed!!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose and Lily have hurt my feelings.:smhelp:They're turning into Daddy's girls!:angry: Lately, after dinner, they get in his lap instead of mine-both of them! And I keep a big, soft blankie in my lap..Then this morning, Lily snubbed me..After breakfast, we go in the den and have our coffee and the girls always get in my lap. Instead, Lily goes right to Daddy's chair and gives her cute liitle pick-me-up woof, and she's in Daddy's lap. I took her and put her in my lap and she jumps right off and goes back to Daddy! Of course my DH thinks it's funny and he is thrilled. "They know who butters their bread, they know who keeps 'em in kibble." I told him that I guess I'll have to get another. He laughed, "Pretty soon we'll have five little Maltese!" :smilie_tischkante: Have any of you ever been snubbed like that? What did you do??:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

all the time:blush: Matilda and B&B love to sit on daddy. Matilda gets on daddy's lap and stares at me:blink: she watches every move I make:wub: if I get up to do something she's right beside me:HistericalSmiley: what a brat:innocent:
B&B only sits on daddy:angry: I guess I'm not good enough:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- before Jerry got ill and had to stay in Phoenix, this happened all the time with Lacie and Tilly. He was home most of the day with them (as he's retired) and I was at work. Even though I was the one that fed them and groomed them, they became "Daddy's girls". I cried and cried about it because I love them so much and felt that they didn't really love me anymore.

There was nothing I could do about it but pick one of them up and MAKE them stay on my lap. That was hard because I really didn't think that they wanted to be there -- they wanted to be on the sofa with Daddy.

I know exactly how you feel and I never came up with a solution. Of course, when DH went on the heart transplant list and had to remain in Phoenix and he wasn't here anymore, I wished he was and would even have traded the girls affection for him if I could have him back here with us.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, you need a little Malt boy ... they adore their mommies!!!

I do think girls sometimes like to sort of "flirt" with a man who they love and who they know loves them. 

I'm the only human here so I do get all the attention from the fluffs!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Ohhh, you need a little Malt boy ... they adore their mommies!!!
> 
> I do think girls sometimes like to sort of "flirt" with a man who they love and who they know loves them.
> 
> I'm the only human here so I do get all the attention from the fluffs!!


April I agree with Sher... boys just love their "mommies" My Billye insists on sleeping with us when I am home.. if I am gone he doesn't even consider wanting on the bed with my DH.. Yet my Miss Paula in Pink thinks my husband is it.. he loves her attention. I would agree with you that it is hard for both your girls to "prefer" your DH.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, it's time to get a little boy! 

London used to love only me when she was a puppy but now my husband is who she preferable, even though I'm home with her all day and my husband works. It is actually really frustrating because she acts out when he leaves sometimes but is good when he's here.

Preston chooses Mommy 100% of the time. He's perfect, lol! He will lay on my husband's lap but only if I won't let him on mine first. Lol. He adores me and will do anything to please me. London could care less.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April I would suggest you get one of those body pat down guys from the airport to pat down your DH. I think he might be hiding some treats on himself to make himself a little more appealing. Or using a liver moisturizer on his skin. Just a though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Yup, get a boy. Tyler only has eyes for me...at least mainly. He does love playing with his daddy and let's say my DS and Tyler co-exist -though I catch him on the floor playing with him, but Tyler will leave everyone and everything for me.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:
Yeager is very much a mommy's boy too. Recently he's becoming more attached to my bf, sitting on his lap when he visits instead of mine, and hiding behind him when he sees me take out the sweater. I'm guessing the guys have bigger laps and so more room to stretch out ? I don't mind at all and it's quite cute to look at, and I'm sure if I call him he will come to me right away  Silly pups!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I understand totally :grouphug: Lola used to be mostly on me and he used to feel a bit snubbed, but now it is getting the other way round. If he is in the same room then Lola wraps herself around his neck with her face over his so much so he can hardly do anything lol. but.....she keeps an eagle eye on me incase I should happen to do something or leave the room. I think she curls up around his neck to get a vantage point where she can see easily.  we have funny little ones don't we?.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The really great thing, though, is that our significant others are all dog people too.  My 3 have their Daddy wrapped around their paws.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, April it looks like it's time to add a little boy to your pack!!! :wub: Nikki and Kodie have eyes only for Mommy and will follow me everywhere I go (including the bathroom! :HistericalSmiley. Daddy is fun to play with but snuggle time belongs to Mommy! If they happen to be on Daddy's lap, they will stare me down with their big eyes as if pleading for me to rescue them!! :wub: I just love my little boys!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*I have the pics to prove it!!!*







She's a flirt, all right!







"Go away Mommy, I'm busy"


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> all the time:blush: Matilda and B&B love to sit on daddy. Matilda gets on daddy's lap and stares at me:blink: she watches every move I make:wub: if I get up to do something she's right beside me:HistericalSmiley: what a brat:innocent:
> B&B only sits on daddy:angry: I guess I'm not good enough:HistericalSmiley:


I know what you mean, girlfriend. I see I'm not alone in my "betrayal.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- before Jerry got ill and had to stay in Phoenix, this happened all the time with Lacie and Tilly. He was home most of the day with them (as he's retired) and I was at work. Even though I was the one that fed them and groomed them, they became "Daddy's girls". I cried and cried about it because I love them so much and felt that they didn't really love me anymore.
> 
> There was nothing I could do about it but pick one of them up and MAKE them stay on my lap. That was hard because I really didn't think that they wanted to be there -- they wanted to be on the sofa with Daddy.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel and I never came up with a solution. Of course, when DH went on the heart transplant list and had to remain in Phoenix and he wasn't here anymore, I wished he was and would even have traded the girls affection for him if I could have him back here with us.


Awe-I know you would love to have him home, bless your heart. I am praying for you all. I'm glad you have your girls to keep you company.:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Ohhh, you need a little Malt boy ... they adore their mommies!!!
> 
> I do think girls sometimes like to sort of "flirt" with a man who they love and who they know loves them.
> 
> I'm the only human here so I do get all the attention from the fluffs!!


Come to think of it, Lily IS a flirt and she knows how to play Daddy like a fiddle.:HistericalSmiley:It's okay-she has him putting the wheels on their new stroller even as I type this.Hee-hee!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I agree, it's time to get a little boy!
> 
> London used to love only me when she was a puppy but now my husband is who she preferable, even though I'm home with her all day and my husband works. It is actually really frustrating because she acts out when he leaves sometimes but is good when he's here.
> 
> Preston chooses Mommy 100% of the time. He's perfect, lol! He will lay on my husband's lap but only if I won't let him on mine first. Lol. He adores me and will do anything to please me. London could care less.


Can I borrow Preston? He looks very snuggly.:HistericalSmiley:If you are thinking "no" that is a good answer, because you probably would not get him back.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April I would suggest you get one of those body pat down guys from the airport to pat down your DH. I think he might be hiding some treats on himself to make himself a little more appealing. Or using a liver moisturizer on his skin. Just a though. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Yup, get a boy. Tyler only has eyes for me...at least mainly. He does love playing with his daddy and let's say my DS and Tyler co-exist -though I catch him on the floor playing with him, but Tyler will leave everyone and everything for me.


Yeah, I think he's cheating too. Don't worry, he is flying out tomorrow for the National Title Game. Maybe they'll take his shampoo.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> Yeager is very much a mommy's boy too. Recently he's becoming more attached to my bf, sitting on his lap when he visits instead of mine, and hiding behind him when he sees me take out the sweater. I'm guessing the guys have bigger laps and so more room to stretch out ? I don't mind at all and it's quite cute to look at, and I'm sure if I call him he will come to me right away  Silly pups!


Yeah, silly pups!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> April I agree with Sher... boys just love their "mommies" My Billye insists on sleeping with us when I am home.. if I am gone he doesn't even consider wanting on the bed with my DH.. Yet my Miss Paula in Pink thinks my husband is it.. he loves her attention. I would agree with you that it is hard for both your girls to "prefer" your DH.


Okay-I'll take Billye:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I understand totally :grouphug: Lola used to be mostly on me and he used to feel a bit snubbed, but now it is getting the other way round. If he is in the same room then Lola wraps herself around his neck with her face over his so much so he can hardly do anything lol. but.....she keeps an eagle eye on me in case I should happen to do something or leave the room. I think she curls up around his neck to get a vantage point where she can see easily.  we have funny little ones don't we?.


Yes, they are so funny.:blush: I want to see a pic of Lola wrapped around you hubby's neck. That would be fun!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Rose and Lily have hurt my feelings.:smhelp:They're turning into Daddy's girls!:angry: Lately, after dinner, they get in his lap instead of mine-both of them! And I keep a big, soft blankie in my lap..Then this morning, Lily snubbed me..After breakfast, we go in the den and have our coffee and the girls always get in my lap. Instead, Lily goes right to Daddy's chair and gives her cute liitle pick-me-up woof, and she's in Daddy's lap. I took her and put her in my lap and she jumps right off and goes back to Daddy! Of course my DH thinks it's funny and he is thrilled. "They know who butters their bread, they know who keeps 'em in kibble." I told him that I guess I'll have to get another. He laughed, "Pretty soon we'll have five little Maltese!" :smilie_tischkante: Have any of you ever been snubbed like that? What did you do??:HistericalSmiley:


_NUMBER 3! NUMBER 3! NUMBER 3!_ :aktion033: _Awwww April, I know the feeling. In Mira's eyes around here I am nothing but the cafeteria lady who fixes and serves her dinner :HistericalSmiley:Snubbed? With Mira I've been completely replaced by my skin kid :crying:_


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

lori said:


> Yep, April it looks like it's time to add a little boy to your pack!!! :wub: Nikki and Kodie have eyes only for Mommy and will follow me everywhere I go (including the bathroom! :HistericalSmiley. Daddy is fun to play with but snuggle time belongs to Mommy! If they happen to be on Daddy's lap, they will stare me down with their big eyes as if pleading for me to rescue them!! :wub: I just love my little boys!


I had a little boy, Noah. He was a momma's boy, too, now that I think about it. He is at the Rainbow Bridge.That's funny about the bathroom.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

maltemom09 said:


> _NUMBER 3! NUMBER 3! NUMBER 3!_ :aktion033: _Awwww April, I know the feeling. In Mira's eyes around here I am nothing but the cafeteria lady who fixes and serves her dinner :HistericalSmiley:Snubbed? With Mira I've been completely replaced by my skin kid :crying:_


Oh my word, you poor thing! :HistericalSmiley:Maybe I will have to get a boy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

lori said:


> Yep, April it looks like it's time to add a little boy to your pack!!! :wub: Nikki and Kodie have eyes only for Mommy and will follow me everywhere I go (including the bathroom! :HistericalSmiley. Daddy is fun to play with but snuggle time belongs to Mommy! If they happen to be on Daddy's lap, they will stare me down with their big eyes as if pleading for me to rescue them!! :wub: I just love my little boys!


Oh my, Preston does the exact same thing. My husband will grab Preston to snuggle, and he just STARES at me the whole time! lol It makes my hubby feel unwanted...lol.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG ... this picture is majorly adorable!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

April....ahem.....yes, it's time for you to get a little boy..... :thumbsup: yep...


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Haley is mommys girl UNTIL Daddy gets home, TRADER!!:smmadder:
The funny thing is that my hubby use to not like dogs. Haley is our first and he is head over heels in love with her!! She has him wrapped around her paw:innocent:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

ah this is true. during the school year i had two labs and wasn't home that much on mon/wed that coupled with having classes everyday the two fluffs were around my mom more than me  minnie started to sit with my mom more and i felt replaced but of course whenever id leave the room minnie would follow as for max... he's like glue.. stuck to me always even now he's sleeping by my feet whereas minnie chose her bed on the floor tonight..i just hope she doesn't wake me up in the middle of the night begging to get on the bed!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww April, don't be hurt, for some reason, in my experiences, with the girls, Daddy is the apple of their eyes. Mia ADORES her Daddy. But she still sleeps on my neck. Leo is a Mommies boy, but loves his Daddy too. I usually get the snub on weekends when Daddy is the biggest toy they own. But fear not, you always are thier Mommy in their hearts. And they will always come running to you, when they need their Mommy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- you're so right. They like to play with their Daddy's, but run to their Mommies whenever they're hurt or sick or need something. LOL


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*agree*



k/c mom said:


> Ohhh, you need a little Malt boy ... they adore their mommies!!!
> 
> I do think girls sometimes like to sort of "flirt" with a man who they love and who they know loves them.
> 
> I'm the only human here so I do get all the attention from the fluffs!!


I concur. Cappi and Max ADORE me O have a 100% cotton carpet in a corner in my kitchen. they lay there and wait until I am done. If I go to family room, they seat with me and wait for me right outside the tub when I shower. BOYS are the BEST! DH says that Max is in love with me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok this is too cute to read I have to admit  :wub: but personally, Snowy and Crystal's fave human is Kat! Maybe the girls are just in the mood for daddy at this period and soon will be all-mommy-once again hehe  ADOOOOOOOOOORABLE photo that second one by the way, April 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awww, April...but who are they gonna call when they are hungry or sick...Mommy!! It's a faze...they'll come back! Rocky used to do that too...Daddy is a big play toy isn't he? But Mommy is Mommy and will always be there. OH you can always get a boy!



aprilb said:


> Rose and Lily have hurt my feelings.:smhelp:They're turning into Daddy's girls!:angry: Lately, after dinner, they get in his lap instead of mine-both of them! And I keep a big, soft blankie in my lap..Then this morning, Lily snubbed me..After breakfast, we go in the den and have our coffee and the girls always get in my lap. Instead, Lily goes right to Daddy's chair and gives her cute liitle pick-me-up woof, and she's in Daddy's lap. I took her and put her in my lap and she jumps right off and goes back to Daddy! Of course my DH thinks it's funny and he is thrilled. "They know who butters their bread, they know who keeps 'em in kibble." I told him that I guess I'll have to get another. He laughed, "Pretty soon we'll have five little Maltese!" :smilie_tischkante: Have any of you ever been snubbed like that? What did you do??:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Awww, April...but who are they gonna call when they are hungry or sick...Mommy!! It's a faze...they'll come back! Rocky used to do that too...Daddy is a big play toy isn't he? But Mommy is Mommy and will always be there. OH you can always get a boy!


So true, Dianne. Actually they "apologized" with kisses this morning and were back in my lap.:HistericalSmiley:Maybe they read my post.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

April, that 2nd pic of her on Daddy's lap is just beyond precious!! She looks like Daddy's spoiled little princess sitting there! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's about how it is here when dad's home. I tell everyone I'm invisible :w00t: to Zoey and Tess until bed time. They spend every waking moment with their dad. Emily however is still a mommy's girl, at least for now. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> So true, Dianne. Actually they "apologized" with kisses this morning and were back in my lap.:HistericalSmiley:Maybe they read my post.:HistericalSmiley:


That's funny..wouldn't put it past these little buggers...they just keep getting smarter or are we getting....naaaa, can't be. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

